# Cars At The Local Fall Fest



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

James said:


>


Nice motor !!!!

:lol: :lol:


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

James said:


>


I showed Big M a few, she wants the Pink Caddy !!!!!

Great pictures, some nice cars


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

that is one long bloody car


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

James said:


> that is one long bloody car


Big M reckons her and I would look good in it 

:lol: :lol:

On the cars, strangely some of the nicest Hot Rods and Vette's I have seen on my travels were in your neck of the woods.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

by comparison 710 and I were at this years Tradegor House car show last weekend - heavy cloud and persistent rain rain lead to no decent photo opportunities and over an inch of mud in places. i love south wales i do









no so many of the american cars there but some nice jenson interceptors and triumph stags, also a couple of very pretty OLD bentleys.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

What! No Dodge Rams! :thumbsdown: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Seriously, James...another set of stunning photos! :notworthy:


----------



## stradacab (Nov 15, 2006)

desmondus rotundus said:


> by comparison 710 and I were at this years Tradegor House car show last weekend - heavy cloud and persistent rain rain lead to no decent photo opportunities and over an inch of mud in places. i love south wales i do
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was due there with the Opel Manta Owners Club but other commitments kept me away. Last three years have been great but

I gather from the brave ones it was very wet but still a good turn out.

Was going to take the Ascona....


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> What! No Dodge Rams! :thumbsdown: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Seriously, James...another set of stunning photos! :notworthy:


Here you go, a pair of them at our local show


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

BondandBigM said:


> Roger the Dodger said:
> 
> 
> > What! No Dodge Rams! :thumbsdown: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Thanks, Commander...that's my 'fix' for the day, though I still like 'Bumblebee'...(sorry about the tiny pic, but I re-sized it cos I was going to have it as an avatar.)


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

stradacab said:


> desmondus rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > by comparison 710 and I were at this years Tradegor House car show last weekend - heavy cloud and persistent rain rain lead to no decent photo opportunities and over an inch of mud in places. i love south wales i do
> ...


I was there in the wet!


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I don't see any car's :derisive:


----------



## lewjamben (Dec 4, 2007)

Did you know that someone keeps getting in the way of your pictures of cars? h34r:


----------



## Mirokujames (Dec 14, 2011)

The colour on thatcobra looks lovely


----------

